# Chloe's New Boyfriends



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Chloe one of my female mice went missing for two weeks after my cat knocked her tank open. After two weeks of no sightings I figured she was cat food.

But yesterday I happened to see something small and brown darting through the tunnels in my gerbils tank.

Chloe is very much alive and well and seems to have been taken in by my two male gerbils Luke and Nico.

I tried to introduce her back to her daughters and sisters only all three attempts ended up with Chloe pouncing on the dominate female Abby. The final fight ending with Chloe drawing blood.

So I put her in a bin by herself overnight so in the morning I could get her a tank. Only to wake up to find her bin with a hole in it and Chloe back in the gerbil tank snuggled up with Luke and Nico.

So I gave up. She is now living with the gerbils as long as no fighting takes place.

Here are some pictures of her in the cleaning bin with her new boys.

I tried to upload them but they come up huge and I can't seem to resize them.

Cellphone pictures so not the best.

http://i41.tinypic.com/mtay6c.jpg

http://i39.tinypic.com/2prsq49.jpg

http://i43.tinypic.com/mmtz6c.jpg

And Chloe's new home

http://i39.tinypic.com/2jfj33m.jpg


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awwh thats so cute


----------



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

That is absolutely adorable.  If it makes her and them happy, then why not?


----------

